# فكرة مقترحة حول السيارة الكهربائية



## أحـمـد جـلال (19 سبتمبر 2010)

أرجو الإفادة عن جدوى هذه الفكرة نظرياً
_تحتاج السيارة الكهربائية إلى موتور كهربائى_
_يستمد طاقته من مجموعة من البطاريات_
_يتم شحن البطاريات_ بواسطة كل من : ــ
1.. الشحن المباشر من مصدر خارجى للطاقة مثل كهرباء الشبكة أو جهاز الطونجر (باللهجة المصرية) وهو نوع من الشواحن يستخدم فى حالة نفاذ طاقة البطاريات بالكامل.
2..عدد 2مولد كهربائى يستمد كل منهما طاقته من : ــ
الأول : من حركة السيارة حيث يتم توصيله بالعجلات أو بالموتور مثل دينامو السيارة العادى 
الثانى : من تأثير الرياح على دوارة رياح ذات محور رأسى توضع أعلى السيارة وتلك الدوارة ستتحرك بسرعات عالية أثناء حركة السيارة وتستمر فى الحركة عند توقف السيارة وذلك فى حالة وجود رياح أو أثناء وقوف السيارة على جانب الطريق حيث يحركها الهواء الناتج عن السيارات الأخرى (يمكن أن نجرب أن نشعر بتأثير هذا الهواء بأنفسنا) أو وقوف السيارة فى موقع به رياح كمساقط الرياح بين العمارات العالية ، وبذلك نحصل على نسب عالية فى شحن البطاريات تقلل من عملية الشحن المباشر.
السؤال : كيف يمكن توصيل مولدين كهربائيين مختلفين لشحن نفس المجموعة من البطاريات؟


----------



## aymangalal510 (22 مايو 2013)

ياريت
ومتابع على الرغم ان ماحدش شارك
عارف يا استاذ احمد احنا عندنا القدرة على التفكير والابداع كمان ..وينعمل من الفسيخ شربات زى ماهو شائع عننا كمصريين دليل على قدرتنا على الابداع فعلا
لكن المشكلة انه لضعف مستوانا الاقتصادى فى المعيشة مابقاش عندنا حته فاضية فى عقلنا تفكر غير فى لقمة العيش وكسب الرزق
عشان كده بيبان منهنا ليه المجتمعات الاوروبية متقدمة علميا عننا ... لان عندهم فرصة كبيرة يفكروا وينفذوا كمان
دعواتى لحضرتك بالتوفيق فى كل افكارك وتقع فى حيز التنفيذ
وبارك الله لك فى عقلك وتفكيرك


----------



## eng.most (10 يونيو 2013)

بصراحة شديدة يا استاذنا الفاضل الاستاذ/أحمد
بالنسبة للطريقة الاولى و هى شحن البطاريات من مصدر كهربى فهذا جميل ورائع و مطبق حاليا فى السيارات الكهربائية.
اماعن تركيب مولد على العجل فان كنت تقصد ان بدوران العجل سيدور المولد(الدينامو) وينتج طاقة كهربائية ففى هذه الحاله يستهلك المولد طاقة اكبر من التى ينتجها و يكون وجود المولد فى هذه الحالة عبء على الطاقة الموجودة فى البطاريات


----------



## eng.most (10 يونيو 2013)

eng.most قال:


> بصراحة شديدة يا استاذنا الفاضل الاستاذ/أحمد
> بالنسبة للطريقة الاولى و هى شحن البطاريات من مصدر كهربى فهذا جميل ورائع و مطبق حاليا فى السيارات الكهربائية.
> اماعن تركيب مولد على العجل فان كنت تقصد ان بدوران العجل سيدور المولد(الدينامو) وينتج طاقة كهربائية ففى هذه الحاله يستهلك المولد طاقة اكبر من التى ينتجها و يكون وجود المولد فى هذه الحالة عبء على الطاقة الموجودة فى البطاريات


وذلك لان المولد كى ينتج طاقة كهربية يحتاج الى طاقة ميكانيكية اكبر


----------



## eng.most (10 يونيو 2013)

eng.most قال:


> وذلك لان المولد كى ينتج طاقة كهربية يحتاج الى طاقة ميكانيكية اكبر



ولكن يا اخى الحبيب حتى لاتتهمنى بالتشائم وتثبيط الهمم ووأد الافكار يمكنك تحميل المولد على العجل فى حالة الفرملة ففى هذه الحالة نكون قداستخدمنا طاقة الحركة الكبيرة جدا التى تسير بها السيارة و حولناها الى طاقة كهربائية لاننا فى حال الفرملة اريد التخلص من طاقة الحركة فكاننى فى هذه الحالة اضرب عصفورين بحجر واحد و سدد الله خطاك


----------



## samimilles (1 يوليو 2013)

شكرا اخي 
يمكن المزاوجة بين المولدين- دينامو العجلة و الرياح- بإضافة منظمين للجهد -Hacheur بالفرنسية.
سواء لرفع الجهد او لخفضه.


----------



## ايهابووو (2 يوليو 2013)

اولا يعطيك العافية على التمحيص والتفكير والمحاولة واحب ان اضيف بعض التلميحات المفيدة 

1- عنفات التوليد الموصولة الى عجلات السيارة لن تولد الكهرباء مجانا وانما ستأخذ 
قسما كبيرا من عزم محرك السيارة وتجارتنا هنا خسرانة 
2- العنفةالتي ستولد الكهرباء بواسطة انسياب الهواء من جوانب السيارة ايضا ليست ببلاش 
وسوف تأخذ قسما من العزم ايضا ولو كان بسيطا وايضا العنفة الريحية هذهسينبغي ان تكون صغيرة 

وذات مولد صغير لضرورات تصميمية في السيارة وبالتالي الكهرباء التي ستولدها لن تكون محسوسةاو مؤثرة كثيرا 

بالنسبة لمحرك السيارة الكهربائي الذي سيستهلك الكثير بشكل يتراوحبين 10000 و 20000 واط حسب وزن وتصميم السيارة 

3- هل فكرتان سيارة مثلا وزنها 1 طن كم هو حجم وقدرة المحرك اللازم لتشغيلها وبالتالي وزن 
وحجم البطاريات اللازمة لخزنالطاقة وكم من الوقت يلزم لشحنها وكم هي كلفتها هل ياترا سيكون هذا عمليا ؟ 

4- هناك عدةاختراعات ظهرت للاستفادة من الحرارة الزائدة لمحرك السيارة ولاستغلال نفث الغازاتالخارجة 
من اشكمان السيارة في محركات الاحتراق الداخلي وايضا وضع لوحات طاقة شمسية فولتو ضوئية علىسقف السيارة 

ولكن كل ذلك لن يكون كافيا لادارة محرك كهربائي رئيسي بهذه القدرةالمطلوبة ولكنه يفيد في توليد الكهرباء بشكل عام 

لصالح السيارة قد تستخدم في مساحات الزجاج وتشغيل مكيف وشوفاج تدفئةالسيارة وادارة النوافذ الكهربائية ومبردة المثلجات والمشروبات التي في داخلالسيارة ----الخ


----------



## ايهابووو (2 يوليو 2013)

اولا يعطيك العافية على التمحيص والتفكير والمحاولة واحب ان اضيف بعض التلميحات المفيدة 

1- عنفات التوليد الموصولة الى عجلات السيارة لن تولد الكهرباء مجانا وانما ستأخذ 
قسما كبيرا من عزم محرك السيارة وتجارتنا هنا خسرانة 
2- العنفةالتي ستولد الكهرباء بواسطة انسياب الهواء من جوانب السيارة ايضا ليست ببلاش 
وسوف تأخذ قسما من العزم ايضا ولو كان بسيطا وايضا العنفة الريحية هذهسينبغي ان تكون صغيرة 

وذات مولد صغير لضرورات تصميمية في السيارة وبالتالي الكهرباء التي ستولدها لن تكون محسوسةاو مؤثرة كثيرا 

بالنسبة لمحرك السيارة الكهربائي الذي سيستهلك الكثير بشكل يتراوحبين 10000 و 20000 واط حسب وزن وتصميم السيارة 

3- هل فكرتان سيارة مثلا وزنها 1 طن كم هو حجم وقدرة المحرك اللازم لتشغيلها وبالتالي وزن 
وحجم البطاريات اللازمة لخزنالطاقة وكم من الوقت يلزم لشحنها وكم هي كلفتها هل ياترا سيكون هذا عمليا ؟ 

4- هناك عدةاختراعات ظهرت للاستفادة من الحرارة الزائدة لمحرك السيارة ولاستغلال نفث الغازاتالخارجة 
من اشكمان السيارة في محركات الاحتراق الداخلي وايضا وضع لوحات طاقة شمسية فولتو ضوئية علىسقف السيارة 

ولكن كل ذلك لن يكون كافيا لادارة محرك كهربائي رئيسي بهذه القدرةالمطلوبة ولكنه يفيد في توليد الكهرباء بشكل عام 

لصالح السيارة قد تستخدم في مساحات الزجاج وتشغيل مكيف وشوفاج تدفئةالسيارة وادارة النوافذ الكهربائية ومبردة المثلجات والمشروبات التي في داخلالسيارة ----الخ


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (3 يوليو 2013)

شكراً لجميع المشاركين بالرأي 
حيث ذكر الزميل *samimilles* "يمكن المزاوجة بين المولدين- دينامو العجلة و الرياح- بإضافة منظمين للجهد -Hacheur بالفرنسية. سواء لرفع الجهد او لخفضه"
كما ذكر الزميل *eng.most* "يمكنك تحميل المولد على العجل فى حالة الفرملة ففى هذه الحالة نكون قداستخدمنا طاقة الحركة الكبيرة جدا التى تسير بها السيارة و حولناها الى طاقة كهربائية لاننا فى حال الفرملة اريد التخلص من طاقة الحركة فكاننى فى هذه الحالة اضرب عصفورين بحجر واحد"

تعد مصادر شحن السيارات الكهربائية الحالية تتمثل في تبديل البطاريات الفارغة بأخرى مشحونة أو شحن البطاريات عبر القابس لأوقات طويلة جداً.

الهدف من طرح هذا الموضوع هو توفير الطاقة من مصادر الشحن النقليديةعن طريق إعادة جزء من الشحن بواسطة تعدد مصادر الشحن أثناء الحركة أو التوقف على جانب الطريق أو حتى التواجد بعيداً عن مصادر الشحن الأساسية.

شكراً لكم جميعاً ... وإلى المزيد من الحوار


----------



## alimg (30 يوليو 2013)

موضوع رائع

يرجى تطوير الفكرة


----------



## علي حسين (1 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم
يمكن الاستفاده من المولدة المذكورة على محور دوران العجلات وذلك بتفعيلها اثناء سير السيارة في المنحدرات .. حيث تعمل المولدة على ضبط سرعة السيارة في المنحدرات ان استطعنا توليد المقاومة ( المنظبطة ) واستغلالها بتوليد الكهرباء عن طريق المولده .. وهنا نستفيد فائده اخرى وهي عدم استعمال الكوابح في المنحدرات !


----------

